# Lyft heat map, pink zones, and airport bonuses all disappeared for me.



## A Driver (Dec 8, 2021)

I'm located in DC. The heat map, pink zones, and airport bonuses suddenly not showing up for me since yesterday. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

A Driver said:


> I'm located in DC. The heat map, pink zones, and airport bonuses suddenly not showing up for me since yesterday. Anyone else have this problem?


Well, I never had all those things you just mentioned.....but there have been no streak bonuses now since Sunday. Without a streak bonus....I will not drive! I usually drive at least 6 days a week and now this is my 3rd day with no bonuses....no rides.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

I’m inducing that this is a peak of a broad plan for Lyft’s quarterly report. This is a rug pull on the drivers and they think we are dependent on them for income, but they still haven’t realized that they’re not the only girl at the dance.

We don’t drive for peanuts: they lose we win. Stand your ground. Switch to delivery, switch to Uber, take a vacation. Just refuse to play their game.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

nosurgenodrive said:


> We don’t drive for peanuts: they lose we win. Stand your ground. Switch to delivery, switch to Uber, take a vacation. Just refuse to play their game.


Thanks for the reminder! I sometimes forget that I have these for back up! It's been at least 6 months since I've had to rely on these!


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

A Driver said:


> I'm located in DC. The heat map, pink zones, and airport bonuses suddenly not showing up for me since yesterday. Anyone else have this problem?


-----------------------
If your acceptance rate drops to low, all the extra bonuses disappear, including the trip info.


----------



## A Driver (Dec 8, 2021)

KK2929 said:


> -----------------------
> If your acceptance rate drops to low, all the extra bonuses disappear, including the trip info.


My acceptance rate is 79%. I have a feeling they are targeting me because usually drive only with bonuses.


----------



## A Driver (Dec 8, 2021)

Anyone is the DC area still seeing or not seeing these bonuses? They have the capability of isolating individual drivers like myself. My acceptance rate is 79% if that means anything.


----------



## A Driver (Dec 8, 2021)

I was shopping for another more economical car to do the rideshare and would have signed the contract today if the bonuses were restored. I guess I will not be buying a new car.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

They are probably fixing their crappy app and got tired of Uber taking all the business with surges 🤣 

Keep driving for base.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

You lost your privileges.


----------



## A Driver (Dec 8, 2021)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> You lost your privileges.


Why? My rating 5.0.


----------



## A Driver (Dec 8, 2021)

The Entomologist said:


> They are probably fixing their crappy app and got tired of Uber taking all the business with surges 🤣
> 
> Keep driving for base.


For what? Not worth driving without the bonuses.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

You’re fine. They are just trying to take all of the money for their quarterly report. Nobody is getting bonuses. They likely signed on a bunch of new drivers who won’t last. We went through this when they went public a couple of years ago and we all just stopped driving and their stock tanked. Then they beg drivers back to their platform.


----------



## A Driver (Dec 8, 2021)

nosurgenodrive said:


> You’re fine. They are just trying to take all of the money for their quarterly report. Nobody is getting bonuses. They likely signed on a bunch of new drivers who won’t last. We went through this when they went public a couple of years ago and we all just stopped driving and their stock tanked. Then they beg drivers back to their platform.


Thanks. I was wondering if other DC drivers are seeing the disappearance of bonuses also. I will gladly wait for the bonuses to return.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

1st two weeks of December suck. Combine that with end of year financials for multiple corporations and here we are. It’s an opportunity to decrease you end of year taxes too, so take advantage of it.


----------



## A Driver (Dec 8, 2021)

After about four days, during which time I stopped driving, they suddenly restored the Personal Power Zones for me. I hope they don't pull the rug again.


----------

